# How long till tads break out



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

My first tads just wondering how long do you think I have to wait till the tads come out of the eggs based on the pictures I have posted


----------



## kinison (Jul 1, 2010)

What kind of tads are they? They look about ready. maybe a couple days.


----------



## goatdude (Apr 24, 2009)

mine look just like those.(same size) i was wondering the same thing. do you have a lay date for these tads? sadly i don't.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

The one lying in the crevasse looks broken out to me.
Doug


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Pumilo said:


> The one lying in the crevasse looks broken out to me.
> Doug


Mine take about 14-18 days sometimes more depending on the species...when they look like that I put tem in water about half an inch deep


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

They are alanis tinc tads only 3 out 6 seem to have made it


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Minichilired said:


> They are alanis tinc tads only 3 out 6 seem to have made it


how old are the eggs???


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Today's pic but the one on the left seems loose but stll incased in jelly

Don't know how old they are because I got them from evo cause all my darts are not mature yet and I really wanted to raise some tadpoles 
This is exciting I Check out the progress everyday


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Sometimes I spray a little water on the tad to remove the jelly. I'm talking about the one that looks as though he's already broken out.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Sometimes you have to carefully assist them. I assume you have removed them from the parents tank. Therefor the parents are not there to encourage the wriggling out of the gel and onto their back. If you don't do something soon to get that one free of his gel and into the water, he will die.
Doug


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks pumilio
I assisted the tad out and he started swimming right away
I put him in a cup of aged water with some moss

So should I wait another day or two to see if the other two break free or should I assist them too?


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Minichilired said:


> Thanks pumilio
> I assisted the tad out and he started swimming right away
> I put him in a cup of aged water with some moss
> 
> So should I wait another day or two to see if the other two break free or should I assist them too?


Glad to hear it! I have gone both ways with assisting ones still fully in their gel. Should you choose to, there is a danger in damaging the fine threadlike filaments that you can see in the pics. Those are the gills. I would suggest doing as rcteem suggested and put them in some water. Although I would choose to keep the water shallower, myself. I don't like to fully submerse the egg/gel. Then just watch and help them (if they need it) when they are ready. Do you know about Tadpole Tea? Basically adding some tannins. You want to research that and be doing that for your tads. And obviously you will need to choose a proper food source.
Best of luck!
Doug


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

The last two look like they haven't absorbed there gills yet....... I'd wait till you don't see those little "veins" anymore...... even then I leave the tads in the petri dish for a few days before I put them in a larger container, I've had better fewer tad losses doing it this way. Good Luck!

-Mike-


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Another tad broke out today 
Going to assist the third tad tonight


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Put the three tads in separate cups for a couple of days but they don't seem to be eating 
Feeding the tadpole bites 
Should I be worried


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

It can take a few days before they really eat. I wouldn't worry at this point.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Wait until they absorb both of those red vein-like structures, the gills. After doing that, they will go into an "s"-shaped or straight position. Once they straighten out like this, you know they have broken out of the inner egg casing, and can be removed. I typically barley submerge the eggs once they absorb their gill, then move them into cups after they straighten out and hatch. You can use a razor blade to carefully scrape away bits of the gel that stick on the tads after they hatch if needed.
Bryan


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

They may not eat for a few days. When they do, it will be so little you can't really tell. Best way to tell is to look for their poop. Some people will powder the tad bites till they get a little older. Sera Micron and Spirolina powder are a couple other good foods.
Doug


----------



## Minichilired (Jul 9, 2010)

Put my tads in some waterbottle containers with some moss


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

That is WAY too much water for a newborn tinctorius tad. For the first couple of weeks, the tads should be kept in very shallow water (as they need to swim to the surface to be able to breath). About 1/2 inch of water is enough.

There are a lot of different foods that people use to feed tads, but I think the baby tads do very well with human grade spirulina (which is easily eaten and digested). With baby tads, the amount I add is VERY tiny (almost invisible). Too much food can foul the water and easily kill the tad.

Otherwise, they are pretty hardy. Good luck! Richard.


----------



## james67 (Jun 28, 2008)

Pumilo said:


> Sometimes you have to carefully assist them. I assume you have removed them from the parents tank. Therefor the parents are not there to encourage the wriggling out of the gel and onto their back. If you don't do something soon to get that one free of his gel and into the water, he will die.
> Doug


i would hesitate to assist too frequently in tad hatching. they will either break free in their own time, or they perish and in theory their inferior genetics are not passed on. (survival of the fittest) at most a quick shot of water from the mister or a shake of the petri dish is all that is needed to help tads and this mirrors what happens in nature with the male urinating and stomping on the eggs to aid in hatching.

james


----------

